# GON MOD's - What about a GA Coast Fishing Sub-Forum?



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 18, 2010)

Mod's...

Being that I will be posting honest, helpful information for those who WANT TO SEE AND HEAR IT, I was wondering if I could have a Sub-Forum under Saltwater Fishing....? (not an advertising thread)

You guys could police it obviously, and the people who don't want to look, don't have to.

Thing is, most people (except the know it all's) need some information about where and how to fish on the Georgia Coast as Saltwater Fishing gets more popular each season.

In my mind, this would be a forum where there are no "Slammers" no politics, only useful, truthful and only the most helpful coastal fishing information for GON users.

This would be a forum where no-one would have to be scared to post questions and having to worry about other users hurting their feelings or thinking they are noobs, or whatever eslse.

Let me also say, I do NOT know everything about Georgia Saltwater fishing, but I do have a good head start on it and I do know how people are.... And I know what they want and need without causing problems. We all know why those certain users are here.... They need help or advice or just enjoy talking about the coast.

 If I can give them answers, I would love to do so... WITHOUT friction for those GON users or them having to worry about embarrasment or sly comments/remarks.

I wonder what my small and growing fan club thinks about this? Mods, what do you think about this?


----------



## GiGi (Apr 18, 2010)

I certainly think this would be a great idea.  Fishermen are here to learn without being involved in politics and the such.  I actually stayed off the boards for a while because of the how heated it started to get.  I was new to saltwater fishing two years ago and have learned so much from Capt. Richie and his wife Wendy.  Not only is your information useful but 9 times out of 10, its accurate.  I appreciate all that you guys have done for me and truly enjoy the time I spend on the water


----------



## oldenred (Apr 18, 2010)

i had asked several months ago to create a politics forum for fishing to get rid of the majority of the problems in here..... it didn't work. but i support you RL, your a good man with good intentions and you are willing to teach more than anyone else on here. give the man his forum and haters stay out!


----------



## jamrens (Apr 18, 2010)

RIchie gets my vote but if not can yall atlealst put up a politics fourm


----------



## sentrysam (Apr 18, 2010)

*go for it*

Capt.Richie has a good idea here I think.I need all the help I can get and he's very well learned on this subject.Go for it ....ss


----------



## Golden BB (Apr 18, 2010)

I would goto it everyday.  The same ole **** on this forum gets old so I don't frequent it as much and when I do have a question I just PM RL.


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 18, 2010)

Even though I'm not a USCG OUPV licensed Captain such as the Capt Lott, I'd be willing to help out the new guys with as much info as I could without just handing them the rod and telling em to reel...

Good Idea Richie...you sir may be the noblest person I have never met.

In case you other guys haven't been around alot of Captains and such it's not everyday that one is willing to take their time telling someone whats biting and WHERE..much less give details that inevitably will short change their wallet.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Apr 18, 2010)

Good idea. I have previously requested an activism forum where we could hash out the politics of fishing, there for leaving the fishing forum to fishing.


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 18, 2010)

good idea. this should be for reports, advice, questions etc.  directly related to actual fishing and the equipment (boats, motors,trailers, rods, reels, etc)needed....but, as some others have mentioned, there needs to be a way to counteract any over zealous and unfounded regulations should the need arise. those voices should be heard as well. along with those that may have legit conservation concerns. balance, you know. i also think that a certain amount of disagreement can be healthy, as long as it remains respectful.


----------



## 8pointduck (Apr 18, 2010)

Great idea! I don't get to fish saltwater like I used to so when I do it is nice to know I can get some help with tactics
,techniques, and tackle.


----------



## d-a (Apr 18, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Even though I'm not a USCG OUPV licensed Captain such as the Capt Lott, I'd be willing to help out the new guys with as much info as I could without just handing them the rod and telling em to reel...
> 
> Good Idea Richie...you sir may be the noblest person I have never met.
> 
> In case you other guys haven't been around alot of Captains and such it's not everyday that one is willing to take their time telling someone whats biting and WHERE..much less give details that inevitably will short change their wallet.



X2

d-a


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 18, 2010)

Maybe Burch will allow it... And about the opinions, I agree with wharfrat. There are ways to do it and keep it respectful so "weekend" users aren't worried about posting something.

I think it would help everyone. You got me that will help, Andy Hicks, Mark Lewis, Paul and several other guides that would chime in so we get a few different opinions without slamming and hammering. Guys that fish the GA coast are scarce that will actually give up valuable info and share it, but I know at least a few that would help and several non-charter fishing guides as well......


----------



## tcb294 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sounds good! You would think that since it's "GEORGIA" outdoors news it would be good to have a dedicated GEORGIA coast section.  I check Florida Sportsman for florida fishing reports. I'll probably get chastised for saying that..
Tom


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 18, 2010)

I have put the idea before the Mod/Admin group.


----------



## brown518 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## sea trout (Apr 18, 2010)

i'm a newbie who veiws this forum as a weapon in my arsenal.
i have got many head starts from the good guys on here. i strongly beleive in one year i've saved TIME and i've saved MONEY. just by asking questions and the positive smart helpful people here have enjoyed answereing.
i don't want ANYBODY!! to hesitate to ask a question or make a reply because of arrogance and slander that may be returned. if haveing a sub forum or 2 forums (one for fishing politics and one for fishing advice and sharing pics) will bring the 100 plus viewers of a topic that don't respond.....to respond...then i'm for it.
if one new guy ask what size hook to use for a bluefish. now he may have 3 responses, one guy says size 1, another says size 2, the other says size 1/0. then there are 10 responses fighting over wich ones better. this might not help as much as if there were 20 friendly responses, 14 say size 1. six people have 3 or 4 different suggestions. then there can be a well mannerd discussion!! 
the new guy can start with a size 1, soak in the discussion and make his own choices from there. 
the point is to all my rambleing is that the new guy has an obvious place to start. wich is ALL HE OR SHE WAS LOOKING FOR IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!!
thanks again!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 18, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> I have put the idea before the Mod/Admin group.



And the head of said group is?


 Bribery works....


----------



## looseparts (Apr 19, 2010)

*do it*

You ever thought about starting a fishing show.I think you would do allright.I love your advice.When you gonna do one on spade fish?loose parts


----------



## retired (Apr 19, 2010)

This is exactly what we need, and to have someone like Capt. Richie and the others to step up to the plate and openly and honestly answer questions about Coastal Ga. fishing is an oppotunity that I feel the Forum should not let get away.  I'm all for it!!!!!!


----------



## jamrens (Apr 19, 2010)

so its been over 24 hrs can we get a yay or na on this now please..


----------



## Inshore GA (Apr 19, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea! I'm in!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 19, 2010)

Still under review.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the time in reviewing... We appreciate the consideration very much.


----------



## jamrens (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks pay...


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 19, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Thanks for the time in reviewing... We appreciate the consideration very much.



ditto


----------



## Mweathers (Apr 20, 2010)

Excellent idea Capt!  I am all for it also.

Mike


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Apr 20, 2010)

As always with the Captain... His ability to overcome obstacles Very good Idea......


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 20, 2010)

Coming soon,I hope. This sub forum will for Georgia Saltwater discussion.This includes Political Discussion concerning Ga Coastal Waters. 
Please remember the rules on debate and discussion of sensitive topics. Rules on politeness and courtesy will be enforced.


----------



## oldenred (Apr 20, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Coming soon,I hope. This sub forum will for Georgia Saltwater discussion.This includes Political Discussion concerning Ga Coastal Waters.
> Please remember the rules on debate and discussion of sensitive topics. Rules on politeness and courtesy will be enforced.



good deal, thanks


----------



## elfiii (Apr 20, 2010)

Ya'll got your wish granted. Treat it nice.


----------



## quick68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks. Less time digging for info that I need.


----------

